# Kapap - Unarmed Combat System, Oct 2005!!



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

*KAPAP (Krav Panim El Panim), or face to face Combat is one of the most effective systems adapted by Law Enforcement*​
*Read the featured KAPAP article in the USADOJO.com below*​http://www.westcoastjujitsuclub.com/martial-arts-articles/article-yamam-kapap-cqb-training.htm​
​
ISI TRAINING CENTER​www.isiusa.us​


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone ever take this course around here have any opinions on it?


----------



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Anyone ever take this course around here have any opinions on it?


Try this link: http://www.avinardia.com/references.html


----------

